# Good Zebra2 tutorials?



## Karl Feuerstake (Oct 2, 2020)

Looking to learn more about how to use Zebra2, wondering if someone could recommend some good online tutorials. I understand some of the basics of synthesis, just having a hard time learning how to do things like link an LFO to a volume controller, or something like that!


----------



## proxima (Oct 2, 2020)

Not a Zebra user, but the first place I look for instructional videos are Groove3 and Macprovideo, which each have one "course" (they're short). Check out the sample vids to see if they're to your liking.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Oct 2, 2020)

proxima said:


> Not a Zebra user, but the first place I look for instructional videos are Groove3 and Macprovideo, which each have one "course" (they're short). Check out the sample vids to see if they're to your liking.


Will do, cheers


----------



## Dirtgrain (Oct 2, 2020)

u-he has a series of nice tutorials (not sure if you've seen them already). I learned a lot about the synth by watching them: https://u-he.com/community/tutorials/zebra2-tutorials.html


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 2, 2020)

One resource which I found enlightening is Bravo Prime. Plus it is free.

He gives a short video and walks you through every step to create his featured patch on Zebra2. The way I learned: I would have my Zebra fired up then work through each patch to the last detail.

Two benefits: you get to work through most areas of Zebra and at the end of the video you wind up with a new and useful patch to use. 

The videos are old but still valid (there is even an option to switch between 2.5 mode and 2.3 mode which he uses in the older videos.) Access 2.3 mode by right clicking the top middle display that says "Zebra registered to..."

I think you'll find the series to be a blast. Enjoy.









Bravo Prime


In Trance We Trust




 www.youtube.com


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks, will check out your suggestions


----------



## t0mkat (Oct 6, 2020)

Not to state the obvious but have you tried reading the manual? 


https://u-he.com/downloads/manuals/plugins/zebra2/Zebra2-user-guide.pdf


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Oct 13, 2020)

The manual is just all you need. Tutorials are not really needed.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Oct 13, 2020)

I read the manual when I got it, and the u-he tutorials added much more to my understanding of Zebra 2.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Oct 13, 2020)

But the manual itself is enough to understand it, because its nice. 
Some ppl watch videos and never look under the hood of certain things 
like what each osc fx does in detail. They miss a lot of the fun.
Just beware some tutorials out there that show how a certain sound is done, and not really
explaining the functions underneath.
There is more than one way to accomplish something in Zebra, which can be confusing.


----------



## Scalms (Oct 14, 2020)

I came across this tutorial the other day and thought it was the best I've seen so far for Zebra2, check it out,


----------



## Dirtgrain (Oct 14, 2020)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> There is more than one way to accomplish something in Zebra, which can be confusing.



This is exactly what the tutorials from u-he show. Have you seen them?


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Oct 16, 2020)

Dirtgrain said:


> This is exactly what the tutorials from u-he show. Have you seen them?


Havnt seen the explanations of each osc spectral effects in the videos ie.
Yes, long ago.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 18, 2020)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> The manual is just all you need. Tutorials are not really needed.



But watching really deep programming/routing/modulation tutorials is really valuable.

True one could just dissect Howard Scarr and many others presets, but some folks close their eyes and see the routings. These cats are the folks worth looking into.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Oct 19, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> But watching really deep programming/routing/modulation tutorials is really valuable.


Sure, have never said the opposite. But the manual itself is well
written and should not be missed, it leaves no questions about Zebras
functions. Not that many manuals are that fun to read.

I mean there are vst's that are impossible without learning everything
from the manual (ie. relabs LX480, when you have never used a 480L before).



chimuelo said:


> True one could just dissect Howard Scarr and many others presets, but some folks close their eyes and see the routings. These cats are the folks worth looking into.


Yea, dissecting presets helps, but can also lead to a narrow
programming behavior at the beginning, because you may
think there is just only one way to get there.

Sadly, many presets rely on effects and not much else.
This is one way, but distracts from the possible functions.
That could make a beginner using too much FX on their first sounds.

What makes good soundprogrammers is that they have a sound in their head,
which falls in a certain category, and recreating that from scratch
in their preferred synth (which is ideally flexible enough).
And many times, its just one or two simple steps ("ingredients")
without much modulation or anything fancy, but its spot on 

If you can imagine the sound first, the work is almost done.

By reverse engineering, you can see that someone doing that,
has to know (i dont say master) all of the synths functions,
and already knowing that its not much else than something this and
something that, instead of using everything at once that the synth
can, just because it can.


----------

